# Sunscreen 4 dogs???



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

i think i need to put sunscreen on my dog,on belly on nose maybe near ears.What is safe to use. It seems i had asked my vet this last summer and he said Neutrogena but i cant remember specifically.Would an organic,chem free baby sunblock work??Any ideas/tips/thoughts?? Thanks!!!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

auntiemissa said:


> i think i need to put sunscreen on my dog,on belly on nose maybe near ears.What is safe to use. It seems i had asked my vet this last summer and he said Neutrogena but i cant remember specifically.Would an organic,chem free baby sunblock work??Any ideas/tips/thoughts?? Thanks!!!


I use Water babies on my boy, so far he's not had a sunburn!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah I've used my Aveeno and Banana Boat (the two brands I like) on Lily's nose before.

There is also this, but it seems really overpriced and is not that high an spf.
Amazon.com: Epi-Pet Sun Protector Sunscreen Spray: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I use zinc oxide on my dogs sensitive parts when they are in the sun, it's super thick and doesn't run into their eyes or other parts, this was what we used on some of our show horses white noses when they were out in the fields during the day so they wouldn't burn!


----------

